# Magnetic Signs



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Just found a guy online who sells magnetic signs set of 2 with up to 4 lines of text shipped to my door for $40. Also ordered some ready to apply vinyl lettering with my logo etc.... He came recommended by a contractor buddy of mine just figured I would share if anyone is interested, Signs On The Side [email protected] is his contact email. Will post pics once I put them on :bluebounc


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Logo? Font type? How big are the magnets? Color background/lettering?

If none of the above, that seem kind of steep to me. 
Try Vistaprint.com
Or, go to your local Craigslist and under 'services' there is sure to be a local that hands out deals.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

color? how many colors?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I just ordered a new set for my truck from buildasign.com. I think they were about $72.00


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i would go with vinyl on the doors looks way better i have reflective silver on a black truck and it lights ups like the side of a cop car pricey but looks nice.... to me magnets dont look professional. but thats just me. i dont go the tity bars so i dont have to wory about being seen in the wrong place


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Magnetics have there place as temporary solution or for your subs; I agree with the above post; nothing better than a nicely lettered truck.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep got all my lettering from www.greatlakessignanddesign.com
20% off coupon on their main page.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Just keep in mind that magnetic signs on doors will cause rust spots if you don't remove and clean them regularly. Seen in happen many times.


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

I make magnetic snow plow signs if anyone is interested, I can ship. 
[email protected]
$75 for the pair of door signs
$100 for the door signs and tailgate sign


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;820070 said:


> I just ordered a new set for my truck from buildasign.com. I think they were about $72.00


That's pretty pricey. I bought a quantity for all my subs and only paid 32.00 per set for color on lamenated white in 12" X 24" size. Still think a limited quantity should be much cheaper than 72.00.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We have ordered the cheap vista print ones, can't complain, they are cheap, but work well, just wouldn't drive on the highway with them. We have 16 of them. We put them on some subs and trucks that carry shovelers but are not our actual trucks.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;972651 said:


> We have ordered the cheap vista print ones, can't complain, they are cheap, but work well, just wouldn't drive on the highway with them. We have 16 of them. We put them on some subs and trucks that carry shovelers but are not our actual trucks.


I agree, they are lower in price because of the quality. For what VistaPrint sells them for, you do get what you pay for. A customer of mine used to get his mags through VP and he said if he did not take them off the vehicle before he went on the freeway, they would fly off within a few miles. I made my own for my truck and they withstand speeds at 75mph heading into a 10-15mph head wind. I haven't tested them at a faster speed yet...lol.

Yes, I own a sign shop but dont ask me to make any. Main reason, I respect the sponsor on the site that does offer them. Merely providing my knowledge on the subject based on a sign owner's experience with the different type of material used in the cheaper mags vs good quality mags.

bplow.... Don't get upset, but that tailgate mag definately needs a different font. The S and P are way too far up at the top of the edge, while the G is touching the bottom. Making the font on the tailgate the same as the doors would give your customers a more professional looking product. Plus try to keep from placing the vinyl right up to the edges of the mag. That way if the edge of the mag gets hit with a car door or something else, the vinyl material will endure the impact alot better. At the edge and gets hit with a door or something, the vinyl WILL start to lift up and peel. Just a few pointers for ya.

Matt


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, MattR. I haven't been using that font for the tailgate signs for a long time. Just happens to be an old picture for one of the first ones I made years ago.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im not a big fan of magnets but some people dont like to drive around with stuff written all over there truck. i see it as free advertising anywhere i go but then again you have to be courteous in your driving habits, never no who you might tick off and have badmouth you. hopefully if i get this 550 dump i want to have it lettered up with navy blue letters with silver reflective outline on the letters. my buddy owns a towing and repair shop and all of his trucks are black with yellow stripes up the hood and have yellow lettering with red reflective around them and they look HOTT at night when lights hit them


----------

